# PCGH am Abend: Resident Evil: Retribution - Vier Actionszenen mit Milla



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH am Abend: Resident Evil: Retribution - Vier Actionszenen mit Milla*

					PCGH am Abend und mal anders: Am 20. September startet der neue Film aus der Resident Evil-Reihe in unseren Kinos: In Retribution ist neben Milla Jovovich auch wieder Michelle Rodriguez mit dabei. In unserem Video seht ihr einen Zusammenschnitt aus vier rasanten Actionszenen der Spieleverfilmung.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH am Abend: Resident Evil: Retribution - Vier Actionszenen mit Milla*


----------



## Citynomad (14. September 2012)

An dem Trailer sieht man es mal wieder ganz deutlich, dass der wirklich in 3D gedreht wurde. In 2D dargestellt wirkt die Action nämlich langsam und träge. In 3D wird es genial sein. Ich hoffe, dass mit dem dann später ne vernünftige BluRay Sammelbox erscheint. Die aktuelle ist ja eher enttäuschend.


----------



## Papzt (14. September 2012)

Wenigstens sind die Filme anständig, wenn spiele mäßig schon seit 3 Nemesis der Ofen aus ist. Die Resi-Filme gucke ich gerne


----------

